# Using E/USB token as mass storage



## billubakra (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Is it possible to store and retrieve files other than certificates in USB etoken? I would like to use it as read-only USB flash disk. Also how to copy/make an image of the certificates in an etoken to hdd or to another pendrive?

Thanks


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2017)

Yes its possible to use it as regular storage device. And you can make backup as well, although its not recommended because USB E tokens are meant for security related tasks and certificates and saving them elsewhere would be insecure.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 10, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is it possible to store and retrieve files other than certificates in USB etoken? I would like to use it as read-only USB flash disk. Also how to copy/make an image of the certificates in an etoken to hdd or to another pendrive?
> 
> Thanks


Just have a look at this and decide for yourself but as for me I would not store in a normal pen drive.
Normal Pen Drive Vs eToken : Digital Signature Certificates India, DSC Kolkata, India, certificates for digital signature MTNL

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Mar 10, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Just have a look at this and decide for yourself but as for me I would not store in a normal pen drive.
> Normal Pen Drive Vs eToken : Digital Signature Certificates India, DSC Kolkata, India, certificates for digital signature MTNL
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk



I know about the differences. My friend has one, he wants to take the backup, probably as an image, of the etoken so that God forbid if it gets lost he can restore the same in some other pendrive. He has some years old etokens the timeframe of which has passed so he wanted to use them as a normal pendrive.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2017)

billubakra said:


> I know about the differences. My friend has one, he wants to take the backup, probably as an image, of the etoken so that God forbid if it gets lost he can restore the same in some other pendrive. He has some years old etokens the timeframe of which has passed so he wanted to use them as a normal pendrive.


He can.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 14, 2017)

gameranand said:


> He can.



Please explain how dear?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2017)

Format the storage as FAT32 or NTFS ?


----------



## billubakra (Mar 15, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Format the storage as FAT32 or NTFS ?



No option of formatting. Its encrypted/secured I guess.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2017)

Try that with Gparted or some other good partition manager like MiniTool Partition Wizard or something.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 23, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Try that with Gparted or some other good partition manager like MiniTool Partition Wizard or something.



That software also can't do it dear. Any other help?


----------



## billubakra (Jan 25, 2018)

Bump....


----------

